# Mac<->PS3. Problème partage photo et musique (Itunes Iphoto)



## ~Pi~ (12 Août 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai crée un réseau afin de relier ma PS3 à mon macbook via PS3 Media Server. Les vidéos marchent bien ainsi que les images. Pas de problème de ce coté.

Je ne peux cependant pas accéder à ma musique et à mes photos. Ces deux dossiers ont pour point commun d'utiliser un logiciel pour la gestion/lecture. En l'occurrence il s'agit de Iphoto et Itunes.

Itunes est pourtant réglé sur "partager toute ma bibliothèque sur mon réseau local", mais rien n'y fait.

Concrètement, les dossiers et l'arborescence sont reconnu par la PS3, mais pas les fichiers. Les dossiers apparaissent comme vide.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## ~Pi~ (12 Août 2010)

J'ai lu dans mes recherches que vous êtes assez nombreux à avoir un réseau local, parfois même avec PS3 media server. Mais je pense que mon problème ne vient pas de cette application mais d'un problème de configuration dans mon réseau.

Personne ne saurait me donner quelques astuces ?


----------



## ~Pi~ (15 Août 2010)

Toujours personne ?


----------



## Skyhawk (15 Août 2010)

Je n'ai pas ma PS3 sous la main, mais il y a un truc du genre "triangle / afficher tout" en lieu et place de la validation pour afficher un dossier, qui m'a parfois affiché des fichiers récalcitrants.


----------



## ~Pi~ (9 Septembre 2010)

Oui je connais cette option. Je me sers très régulièrement d'un DD externe sur ma PS3. 
Mais mon problème ne vient pas de là, malheureusement ...


----------



## andy warhol (7 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai exactement le même problème, les dossiers de Iphoto & Itunes semblent vide pour ma PS3.
Si quelqu'un a résolu ce probleme qu'il se manifeste, ce serait vraiment sympa.

Aprés recherche sur le forum de PMS, il s'avère que seule la version Béta supporte iTunes & Iphoto :

*Re: Mac and PS3MS where is IPhoto and ITunes support?*







by *meskibob* » Wed Dec 09, 2009 9:40 pm 
  			  			These aren't in 1.10.5.  You have to use the betas for now - viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1635

Je teste dés ce soir....


----------



## andy warhol (9 Janvier 2011)

andy warhol a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai exactement le même problème, les dossiers de Iphoto & Itunes semblent vide pour ma PS3.
> Si quelqu'un a résolu ce probleme qu'il se manifeste, ce serait vraiment sympa.
> 
> ...



Et je confirme cela marche parfaitement, on a même la possibilité de faire apparaitre les listes de lecture itunes sur la PS3. Génial surtout pour iphoto.


----------

